# Amperage for Corsair GS600



## darkv0id (May 24, 2012)

HI.
I recently got my PC assembled(i5 2400+ GIGABYTE HD7850). My PSU, the GS600 specifies it's input current as 8-12 A. But my UPS has an 8 ampere fuse.
The retailer told me that my rig should run fine using a 6 A plug. Is he right? Or will I have to buy a new UPS?


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

^^ the PSu will run just fine


----------



## darkv0id (May 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot dude


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

you're welcome 

BTW, are using the PSu with the 6A Power cord ?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ the PSu will run just fine



^ agree

@op for your peace of mind you can
do one thing, get a 10amp fuse & replace that with the one in the power cord

that will be more than enough


----------

